# for how long does spaghetti sauce stay good once opened?



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I open a glass jar of spaghetti sauce, use half of it, and then I don't make spaghetti for another two weeks, so I never know if the sauce in the fridge is still good or not!

How long does it stay good once opened?


----------



## einalems (Feb 23, 2005)

Not sure. I'd say a week or two. I always do the same thing and end up throwing it out!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Just found my answer. Thanks. But darn! I'll have to throw out the jar in my fridge now.

"Q: How long can I keep that open jar of spaghetti sauce in the fridge?
A: Use that spaghetti sauce within 5 days once the jar has been opened and make sure you store in the refrigerator. Don't leave it out on the counter!
If you don't plan to use the sauce right away, you can store in the freezer for up to 3 months. Best to transfer to a freezer container."

from--

http://www.canfightbac.org/mrs_cookwell/faq.php


----------



## einalems (Feb 23, 2005)

Awww, man! Only 5 days???








Thanks for the info!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I gotta say that I use mine for up to 3 weeks - tomato is extremely acidic and sweet and I find it lasts a lot longer than they say.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Like alot of things, it's probably good past that. I'd freeze it from now on though.


----------



## herc (Jun 2, 2002)

uhhhm i use it unless it has mold on it?? probably bad eh?
heather


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah I have used sauce long after I probably should have and it always tastes fine... I figure as long as it isn't meat sauce, it should stay fine-- as another poster said... due to the high acid content, it is unlikely to go bad so soon..

I haven't gotten sick yet...


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herc*
uhhhm i use it unless it has mold on it??









:







: We've never gotten sick from doing that though!


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

You know, tomato sauce freezes really well. I put our leftovers in a freezer bag and use it the next time we make pasta.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I use it unless it smells bad or has mold on it.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't you just freeze it in the jar?


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

This is a constant debate in our home; DH thinks 3-5 days (yeah, like I'm going to waste that!) I saw more like 2 weeks......I wonder would homemade sauce stay longer or not than jarred sauce???


----------

